# Riva Rossi HO trains



## rossi ho (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello gentlemen , this is my first time on a train forum ....i looked around on this forum for the last few days and it looks like a great place to learn a bit about HO trains (and quite a bit of other things too) 

My father has some Riva Rossi HO trains , passenger cars, engines etc. 

He would like to know if there is any interest in these Riva Rossi HO trains....

He had purchased these about 25yrs ago and the person that he bought them

from had them for approx 10-20yrs . He is guessing they are around 35+ yrs 

old.

Some of the trains are actually in there original packaging which I will post 

some pics here within the next day or so .....he wanted to get an idea if there

was any value and if anyone here maybe interested in buying some or all of 

these trains/cars ....


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Rivarossi is popular!*

Hi Rossi and welcome to the forum! The value of your Dads Rivarossi collection all depends on certain criteria 1. What condition are the locos and rolling stock in. 2. What condition are the boxes in w/ original paperwork. 3. This is after you check out what value you percieve the collection to be after thourough research on the internet(namely what similar items are running on Ebay. 4. If you have a Local Hobby Shop,take some items in and see what they have to say about them...as long as you feel comfortable with Your Guy's. I have quite a few Steam Locos from Rivarossi and my Mallets(articulated 2-8-8-2) were won on Ebay at $110.00 a piece with original paperwork but the boxes were in rough shape.....that was 5 years ago.....do the math...they are becoming pricey on Ebay. Well post some pics and I hope this helps...we would all certainly like to see Your Dads collection....Oh the other thing is......wouldn't it be better just to keep everything and pass it down the Family tree...just a thought. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## rossi ho (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Macdaddy for all that info .....By the way ...my dad has already passed down the trains to all three of us kids ....There are quite a few that will stay in the family ...... This is just some of the remaining engines and cars that none of us Kids took ...We all have a bit of history with different trains which will be passed on to the next generation ....dad is going to take some pics and I will try and get them up today or tomorrow ...Thanks again for the info ...


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Sentimental History is Priceless!*

Good for you Rossi,
Glad to have helped and even better that you have kept those trains with a history. It certainly keeps the model railroad and trains in the family so to speak!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Love the name, Rossi! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rossi ho (Mar 4, 2010)

Here are a few of the pics ...There will be many more


----------



## rossi ho (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks bud !



Reckers said:


> Love the name, Rossi! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...

That pair of Krauss Maffei diesels in the first picture is worth a good bit, I've seen singles hit $60+...you've got a pair...if they're both powered, you've got quite a find...:thumbsup:

The others are basic and aren't worth a whole lot...AHM/Rivarossi didn't do nearly as well a job on their diesels as they did on their steam---the first pair being the exception...not because of their running abilities...but because they were the only ones who manufactured models of those in anything other than brass.


----------



## rossi ho (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you very much for that info ...I will be posting some more pics up later ...




shaygetz said:


> Welcome...
> 
> That pair of Krauss Maffei diesels in the first picture is worth a good bit, I've seen singles hit $60+...you've got a pair...if they're both powered, you've got quite a find...:thumbsup:
> 
> The others are basic and aren't worth a whole lot...AHM/Rivarossi didn't do nearly as well a job on their diesels as they did on their steam---the first pair being the exception...not because of their running abilities...but because they were the only ones who manufactured models of those in anything other than brass.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a Pennsylvania version of your NYC that I won on EBay a year or so ago for about $10 + shipping. That model comes up allot in various road names. I purchased a pair of the Santa Fe engines for around $20. The shells on those were not as nice as yours.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

The Krauss-Maffei is the keeper of the bunch. But it is not without operational problems, in the model world as well as real world. I have six K-M's all have been repainted to fit the roads I run. A cardinal sin to some. But, they do look good in Wabash colors.

The problem with all Rivarossi/AHM diesels is that they are single rear truck drive and single truck electrical pickup. The front trucks are "pushed" through switches and down the track. A bad thing if the engines do not track correctly. The front wheels tend to "climb the rail". That causes many a derailment. I have converted mine to all wheel drive. Took some doing and much re-inventing of the wheel and the help of my Dad and Lee Iaccoca. I even had the wheels turned down to meet the more modern RP25 specifications.

If you are really into Rivarossi, look for the Red Box releases. Rivarossi moved the motor from the cab to the boiler of the steam engines. It made the model a much better puller and much more dependable. 

shaygetz gave you the correct "skinny" on the early Rivarossi diesels, not worth much. I use the shells on various other frames, especially the E-units, to make a pretty fair looking engine that is reliable as well as beinga strong runner. Proto 2000 is my chassis of choice for those projects, though I do have a pair of Atlas/Roco chassis under two E8 bodies.

In your pics, from top to bottom:
Krauass-Maffei hydraulic engines
NYC C-liner
ATSF F9 in warbonnet scheme

Bob


----------



## rossi ho (Mar 4, 2010)

Here are a few more pics , sorry it took so long ...Thank you all for all the feedback , we greatly appreciate it alot !


----------



## rossi ho (Mar 4, 2010)

If anyone sees anything that they might be interested in , please feel free to email me at [email protected] and let me know what you would like or if you need more pics ,have questions etc !


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The tender in the top picture goes with the third pictured loco, it is a Southern Pacific 4-8-8-2 Cab-forward. The second tender pictured goes with the fourth pictured loco, that loco is also missing its screw cap, directly over the front of the nose. It is a N&W 2-8-8-2 Y6b "Mallet" (Mal-LAY) The fifth one is missing its tender and is a Pere Marquette 2-8-4 "Berkshire". The sixth one appears complete, it is an IHB 0-8-0 switcher. You shouldn't have any problems selling them as they are popular models even now.


----------



## rossi ho (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow ,

Thank you so much for sharing this info with us ...My father actually lives in the suburbs of Pittsburgh Pennsylvania and i live out here in NW Indiana , so my dad is actually emailing these pics to me as he unpacks them ...

Thanks so much once again ! 




shaygetz said:


> The tender in the top picture goes with the third pictured loco, it is a Southern Pacific 4-8-8-2 Cab-forward. The second tender pictured goes with the fourth pictured loco, that loco is also missing its screw cap, directly over the front of the nose. It is a N&W 2-8-8-2 Y6b "Mallet" (Mal-LAY) The fifth one is missing its tender and is a Pere Marquette 2-8-4 "Berkshire". The sixth one appears complete, it is an IHB 0-8-0 switcher. You shouldn't have any problems selling them as they are popular models even now.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

PITTSBURGH!!!! I'm from Baltimore originally, don't let anyone know I helped someone from Pittsburgh....

Some years back I bought a boxlot of "steam engine parts" (and priced accordingly) that had been posted all of 25 minutes on Ebay. A quick scan of the of the picture showed that all I needed to do was play "Match the Tender to its Loco", so I used the "Buy it Now" feature offered. Once they arrived home, I found them in excellent shape, and simply matched them up with their respective mates. 

My suggestion to him would be to put them together right and dust them off really good. Take pictures where there are delicate steps and such to show that they are intact. See if he can't put them on a test track, even a spark of life is enough to boost a sale, though it wouldn't stop Rivarossi fans.


----------



## rossi ho (Mar 4, 2010)

That is a great idea ...I will pass that along to my father .....
Originally i thought the best place to sell these items would be ebay .

Then it dawned on me that I am on another forum for muscle cars ...i have had the pleasure of meeting and becoming very close friends with alot of my forum buddies from that forum ... That is why i thought I might come to a forum ...i have had the pleasure of meeting a great group of guy's on the other one so i will try this one ... If we can sell these items to some fellow enthusiast here on the forum ...great ..it would make me feel good and make my father feel good ...If we do not have much luck here ...the worst case scenario, I will have had the pleasure of talking too some other great people here and learning about some cool stuff about the Riva Rossi HO Trains ....

Thanks again to all that have been so helpful ... There are quite a few more pieces which dad will be digging out little by little and i will be posting more pics up ... 

I will ask my dad to see if he could put the cars together that go together and then take the pics ...great suggestion !





shaygetz said:


> PITTSBURGH!!!! I'm from Baltimore originally, don't let anyone know I helped someone from Pittsburgh....
> 
> Some years back I bought a boxlot of "steam engine parts" (and priced accordingly) that had been posted all of 25 minutes on Ebay. A quick scan of the of the picture showed that all I needed to do was play "Match the Tender to its Loco", so I used the "Buy it Now" feature offered. Once they arrived home, I found them in excellent shape, and simply matched them up with their respective mates.
> 
> My suggestion to him would be to put them together right and dust them off really good. Take pictures where there are delicate steps and such to show that they are intact. See if he can't put them on a test track, even a spark of life is enough to boost a sale, though it wouldn't stop Rivarossi fans.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Bob, you're cuttin' my legs out from under me here!!! I'm one of those Rivarossi fans you are talking about. About 1/3 of my steamers are Rivarossi Red Box engines mixed with a batch of the AHM/Rivarossi's. I also have (6)Krauss-Maffei's. And I am partial to those Berkshires. I wouldn't cheat the man, but I'm not fool enough to walk away from a deal either. Typical railroad modeler mentality.

shaygetz is right. If selling, sell the COMPLETE engine, that includes the correct tender. Separating them only brings down the worth of both.

Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

stationmaster said:


> Bob, you're cuttin' my legs out from under me here!!! I'm one of those Rivarossi fans you are talking about.
> Bob


Believe me...as a 'Rossi fan myself, I've had two little guys sitting on my shoulder the whole time---only the devil one carries a Rix-Rax uncoupling tool instead of a pitchfork...that Berk has me peaked..._sigh_...


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeh, the Berk........And the Dock goat.....and the mallet...Steam engines all three [sighs wistfully, then shakes head as if waking from day dreaming]........

Though I'm not a big Rivarossi diesel fan, because of the afore mentioned problems, it should not be taken that they are not without their good points. The molds themselves produce crisp lines. I use Rivarossi's E-unit shells for many of my own. I just place them on higher quality chassis such as Proto 2000. Makes a fine looking unit.

I've got two shells on the bench just waiting on paint, a bit of detail work, and the mating to new chassis.

Bob


----------



## rossi ho (Mar 4, 2010)

My father had shot me a picture of these boxes which are still like new condition he said ....he took a picture of a few of these boxes to see if these Tenshodo are worth anything ...He said that these Tenshodo are all in extremely nice condition...He is actually going to take some pics of the cars and engines on top of there actual boxes that we will be able to read what exactly each car/engine is ....I am enjoying this alot !


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Those should be brass, Tenshodo was one of the first brass makers that offered their stuff prepainted...a very nice find and certainly worth more than $4 each today.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*But What About the forum DISCOUNT!*

Hey Rossi,
Seeing is we are your new friends, what about a discount as a welcome to the Forum kinda thang! Eighty percent of my Steamers are Rivarossi and those units your dad is selling look REAL GOOD!:laugh: Just kidding of course! Very nice Mallet by the way!

PS: Those Tenshado's........are they REALLY $3.95....I'LL TAKE EM!!!


----------



## rossi ho (Mar 4, 2010)

Well , thank you ....my father has always been one to really appreciate the things that he owns and really takes care of things no matter what they are ....

I hope if anyone here sees anything that they would like to have please feel free to pm me or email me and we can talk...

Email is : [email protected]





MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey Rossi,
> Seeing is we are your new friends, what about a discount as a welcome to the Forum kinda thang! Eighty percent of my Steamers are Rivarossi and those units your dad is selling look REAL GOOD!:laugh: Just kidding of course! Very nice Mallet by the way!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

MacDaddy, that's $3.90, even better. I've got two set of those, different roads however. The NYC's would make a fine addition though.

Let me see 80% of your steamers, that means 4 out of 5 right? lol I have probably 20-25 Rivarossi steam engines. Berks, Mallets, a pair of C&O 2-6-6-2's, Pacifics, Hudson's....... I think that other than the brass models and Varney's and Mantua's, all but 4 of my 50 or so steam engines are Rivarossi's. But, I probably have a few years collecting on you. Still there's ALWAYS room for one more. 

I've been changing out my older AHM/Rivarossi's lately for the newer Red Box models. Still the older ones are in very good shape.

Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*The GREAT WHITE WHALE!*

Yeah Bob.....My collection doesn't approach yours.....but it gives me something to shoot for!:laugh: I am looking for A UP Big Boy that would be a real topper for what I have. My Berkies, Mallets, Heavy Pacifics 4-6-2's and my NY Central Hudson Passenger train are my pride and joys. I keep saving up MAD MONEY.....and keep spending it on everything else I don't need. I'm like Ahab and the White Whale.....obsessed!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Finances.....kaput!*

Sorry Rossi.......Just kidding about the Discount(Shucks). Our Daughter is goin to NC. for spring break and it's costing me prime train money...ouch! But boy those are some nice looking engines.....your Dad has done well!:thumbsup:


----------



## rossi ho (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words my friend .... I am sorry that there has not been much action on this thread in the last few days ....I am going to be posting some more pics ...I also wanted to ask if there is a certain place on this forum that I would have to list these if I would like to sell these or may I ask if anyone is interested and post the want to sell right here ?

Thanks again 





MacDaddy55 said:


> Sorry Rossi.......Just kidding about the Discount(Shucks). Our Daughter is goin to NC. for spring break and it's costing me prime train money...ouch! But boy those are some nice looking engines.....your Dad has done well!:thumbsup:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Mark, 

Sorry I haven't been able to get in touch with your Dad with the info you forwarded via email. Life has been a bit hectic around here the past week and doesn't look to slow down much this week either. Maybe I can get in contact with him in the next couple of days. I surely hope so. I am interested in a few pieces he has to offer and I do have some questions for him.

If you need any help pricing them you have my email address, I think. If not you can always PM me here. Don't hesitate to contact me. I can give you my phone # also if you need it. Always willing to help a fellow hobbyist and fellow Hoosier. We'll consider your Dad a Hoosier by association. I also sent this message to your email address.

Bob


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Mark, we have a "classified" section, For Sale/Trade, near the bottom of the home page. Best to post there, I'd imagine. It's actually the first board I visit when entering the site. Some may do the same.

Bob


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

nice trains, I got the cab forward my self, and the 2-8-4 looks like the one i got too, one thing im trying to sort out is how to remove the body from the cab forward to properly oil it and what not....


----------

